# SPS-Forum Offline Reader



## Markus (8 Februar 2007)

hallo,

beim letzten forumstreffen hat mich unser geschätztes mitglied afk auf die geniale idee gebracht einen "offline reader" für das forum zu machen.

das gute stück wird gerade gebastelt und wird euch in ein paar wochen zur verfügung stehen.

im prinzip kann sich jeder immer die aktuelle forumsdatenbank herunterladen, und auf die ganzen beiträge mit dem programm von unterwegs zugreifen.
suchfunktion und sonstiger kram kommt auch rein und wird ggf. später erweitert.

die sache hat aber einen haken, der traffic...
die datenbank von sps-forum hat derzeit fast 500mb, das forum selbst macht über 45gb traffic - tendenz steigend...
wenn ich euch jetzt noch alle ständig die aktuelle datenbank ziehen lassen (derzeit!!! 500mb!!!) dann könnte ihr euch vorstellen was da für ein traffic entsteht bzw. was der spass kostet.

also muss das irgendwie finanziert werden, eine überlegung war werbung im reader selbst einzuplanzen. ich kann aber schlecht abschätzen wie hoch die kosten werden.
wenn das ding verfügbar ist werden 1000 leute die 500mb ziehen, das wären dann 500gb traffic. und ich kann mir vorstellen das jeder der eine dsl flat hat seine daten häufiger als einmal pro monat aktualisieren will...

es kann natürlich nicht die komplette db downgeloadet werden, privaten nachrichten, email adressen, interne foren zu denen nicht jeder zugang hat und solche sachen sind nicht im dump enthalten.
aber wahlweise alle dateianhänge!



um diese funktion als schnellen download und paralell dazu einen performanten betrieb des forums zu gewährleisten würde ich ab dann einen dicken server mieten der ensprechend traffic zur verfügung stellt.

hättet ihr was dagegen wenn wir oben noch eine reihe banner einpflanzen?
da oben ist noch platz und wenn wir das etwas zusammenrücken, dann können wir sogar noch mehr "nutzbaren forenbereich" rausholen.
(was für ein satz, hätte doch bwl schwuchtel werden sollen...  )


das offline tool und der download der datenbank würden euch dann jederzeit *kostenlos* zur verfügung stehen und ihr hätte die "sps-forum knowledge base" immer auf den baustellen, unterwegs oder eben überall da wo ihr kein internet habt dabei...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Februar 2007)

Nur ein paar Fragen am Rande: Sind die 500 MB ungepackt oder gepackt? Wenn ungepackt: wie gut läßt sich die Datenbank komprimieren? Es gibt ja auch bessere Komprimierungsmöglichkeiten als Zippen! Sind die 500 MB nur die Datenbank oder enthalten die auch Indizes? Können die Indizes ggf. lokal aufgebaut werden und brauchen somit nicht übertragen werden? Gibt es vielleicht die Möglichkeit eines inkrementellen Downloads wie z.B. früher mit RTPatch?


----------



## volker (8 Februar 2007)

*N E I N   Zum   Offlinereader  !!!*

*hatte wir diese diskussion nicht schon mal?*

grundsätzlich hätte ich nicht dagegen, wenn

*du alle usernamen durch irdendwelche dummy's ersetzt *(das sollte bei jedem neuen release zufällig erzeugt werden)
*und alle links auf homepages, email, etc von user'n löscht*
*und den footer der user entfernst*
*und das usericon entfernst.*

*mir gefällt es nicht, wenn jeder ohne weiteres statistiken über mich erstellen kann*


edit:
manchmal, wenn ich auf der baustelle bin und ein prob habe denke ich mir auch...
das hab ich doch schon mal im forum gelesen.....
aber obiger einwand sagt mir dann --> nee lieber nicht.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Februar 2007)

volker schrieb:


> *mir gefällt es nicht, wenn jeder ohne weiteres statistiken über mich erstellen kann*



STELL MAL DAS VERDAMMTE ROT AB!

DAS KANN JA HEITER WERDEN, WENN DU ERSTMAL MOD BIST !

IM ÜBRIGEN KANN AUCH JETZT JEDER DAS FORUM PER SPIDER DOWNLOADEN UND STATISTIKEN ÜBER DICH ANSTELLEN.


----------



## Markus (8 Februar 2007)

@rainer
das ist komplett mit allem - ungepackt.
inkremetell halte ich für zu aufwendig.

sicher wird das weniger werden, und wir versuchen das ganze zu optimieren. (später ggf. auch inc dl)
aber es ist nicht übertrieben von 500mb auszugehen, da die db ja zukünftig nicht kleiner wird und die zahl der saugenden user nicht weniger.


@volker
emails und pn´s und persönliche profile kommen auf jeden fall nicht rein!
siganturen bleiben auch weg.
aber was ist bei den namen für ein problem?

naja man könnte statt der namen die user-id´s anzeigen, aber wirkt das dann nicht etwas seltsam? was soll schon jemand schlimes mit den ganzen usernamen anstellen können?


----------



## afk (8 Februar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> beim letzten forumstreffen hat mich unser geschätztes mitglied afk auf die geniale idee gebracht einen "offline reader" für das forum zu machen.


Die geniale Idee kam ursprünglich von Lipperlandstern, nicht von mir. Ich hab sie nur tatkräftig befürwortet ...  



Markus schrieb:


> das gute stück wird gerade gebastelt und wird euch in ein paar wochen zur verfügung stehen.


Freut mich !  



Markus schrieb:


> die sache hat aber einen haken, der traffic...
> die datenbank von sps-forum hat derzeit fast 500mb, das forum selbst macht über 45gb traffic - tendenz steigend...
> wenn ich euch jetzt noch alle ständig die aktuelle datenbank ziehen lassen (derzeit!!! 500mb!!!) dann könnte ihr euch vorstellen was da für ein traffic entsteht bzw. was der spass kostet.


Du könntest einmal pro Jahr einen vollständigen Dump der Datenbank zur Verfügung stellen, dann noch einmal pro Monat alles, was seit dem letzten Jahresdump hinzugekommen ist, und wenn Du's gut meinst, dann noch einmal wöchentlich alles neue in dem Monat. Ist zwar etwas mehr Entwicklungsaufwand, reduziert den Traffic aber ganz gewaltig.



Markus schrieb:


> hättet ihr was dagegen wenn wir oben noch eine reihe banner einpflanzen?


Würde mich nicht weiter stören, wenn die Images als normale gif-Bildchen in die Seite eingebunden wären. Sie werden aber per PHP-Script geladen, und das bewegt meinen Browser dazu, sie bei jeder Sitzung komplett neu zu laden, statt sie aus dem Cache zu holen. Bei DSL nicht weiter tragisch, bei Analog/ISDN ist es aber mit den 8 Bannern schon etwas zäh.



volker schrieb:


> *mir gefällt es nicht, wenn jeder ohne weiteres statistiken über mich erstellen kann*


Dank Echolon sind bestimmt schon ausreichend Statistiken über Deine Forenbeiträge erstellt worden, für Paranoia ist es daher eh schon zu spät ...  


Gruß Axel


----------



## Markus (8 Februar 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Würde mich nicht weiter stören, wenn die Images als normale gif-Bildchen in die Seite eingebunden wären. Sie werden aber per PHP-Script geladen, und das bewegt meinen Browser dazu, sie bei jeder Sitzung komplett neu zu laden, statt sie aus dem Cache zu holen. Bei DSL nicht weiter tragisch, bei Analog/ISDN ist es aber mit den 8 Bannern schon etwas zäh.


 
das problem ist bekannt, und das werden wir die nächsten tage oder wochen bzw. spätesten wenn die zusätzliche banner kommen ändern.


----------



## Markus (8 Februar 2007)

@volker
wie wäre es denn wenn bei jedem kick auf den downloadlink automatisch ein polnisches "antragsformular" abgeschickt wird, so das du jedesmal einen neuen pass mit einem neuen namen und einer neuen nationalität bekommst? :s1:


----------



## afk (8 Februar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> das problem ist bekannt, und das werden wir die nächsten tage oder wochen bzw. spätesten wenn die zusätzliche banner kommen ändern.


Na in dem Fall, meinen Segen hast Du damit schon mal ...


Gruß Axel


----------



## Oberchefe (8 Februar 2007)

Wieso Traffic? Einfach beim jährlichen Treffen eine CD verteilen, wer nicht kommen will kann auch nicht offline lesen. Wer nicht kommen kann muß halt eine Vertretung schicken oder hat Pech gehabt.


----------



## volker (8 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> 1. STELL MAL DAS VERDAMMTE ROT AB!
> 
> 2. DAS KANN JA HEITER WERDEN, WENN DU ERSTMAL MOD BIST !
> 
> 3. IM ÜBRIGEN KANN AUCH JETZT JEDER DAS FORUM PER SPIDER DOWNLOADEN UND STATISTIKEN ÜBER DICH ANSTELLEN.


 
1.
was hast du gegen das ROT?
wichtige sachen sind halt rot. welche farbe hat dein LM störmeldung? 

2. genau. ich werde extranachtschichten einlegen um in allen posting den text auf ROT zu ändern.  

3. stimmt. das kann man leider nicht verhindern. ist aber doch aufwendiger als wenn ich das als komplettes file habe.


----------



## volker (8 Februar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> @volker
> wie wäre es denn wenn bei jedem kick auf den downloadlink automatisch ein polnisches "antragsformular" abgeschickt wird, so das du jedesmal einen neuen pass mit einem neuen namen und einer neuen nationalität bekommst?


genau. das wäre cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





vielleicht stelle ich mich ja auch wirklich ein bisschen an.

wenn ich dich richtig verstehe willst du, bis auf einige ausnahmen, die komplette db zur verfügung stellen.
ginge es nicht, das ganze nur als html-dateien auf eine cd zu bringen?
das fände ich bedeutend besser.


----------



## Ralle (8 Februar 2007)

Ich finde die Downloadidee für das ganze Forum nicht schlecht, obwohl ich eher selten auf Montagen Probleme hab (die hab ich meist schon vorher ), auf denen ich zusätzlich dann noch nicht mal ins Internet komme. Das Online-Forum reicht mir persönlich eigentlich. Noch ne Reihe Werbung? Wenn es sich denn gar nicht vermeiden läßt und wenn wir dadurch auch noch ne Download-Area einrichten könnten.
Updates: Arcronis True Image macht Updates von Platten und Dateien. Das kann auch incrementelle Updates und seit Version 10 auch differentielle, d.h. du stellst einmal die gesamte DB zur Verfügung und ab da immer Updates. Inkrementell heißt, sie müssen nacheinander alle installiert werden, differentiell bedeutet, sie gelten immer für alle Änderungen seit der Gesamt-DB. Das sollte man mal testen, würde wohl viel Traffic sparen. Die Software kostet nicht die Welt, sowas sollte eigentlich ohnehin jeder haben, um seine Daten zu sichern. Version 7 gabs mal auf einer ct-CD, kostenlos, dann müßte man auf differentielle verzichten, oder beides zur Verfügung stellen.
Daten: Ich geh mal davon aus, daß private Daten weggelassen werden, Threads wie Stammtisch und SV haben da sicher auch nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Markus (8 Februar 2007)

von den inkrementellen backups in der art halte ich nicht viel.
ich halte das für eine "bastellösung"...

das ganze soll einfach sein, wenn es zu kompliziert ist wird sich keiner die arbeit machen und gleich wieder das aktuelle komplettdump saugen.

auch das handling soll einfach sein, db saugen, pfad zum dump angeben und gut ist.


*NOCHMAL:
es werden keine persönlichen sachen in die datenbank kommen.*
*(ausser den usernamen, den würde ich schon gerne lassen, aber darüber können wir reden. wenn es den sinn macht kommt eben nur die user id rein)*
*das ganze ist für euch völlig kostenlos, ihr konnt euch den reader und jederzeit aktuelle datenbanken kostenlos herunterladen.*
*finanziert wird der traffic durch werbung im forum.*



@alle befürworter
könnt ihr bitte auch abstimmen?
ich hätte das teil schon gerne, und der aufwand meinerseits ist nicht ganz ohne. habe eigentlich etwas mehr positive resonanz erwartet...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Februar 2007)

Hallo,



Markus schrieb:


> also muss das irgendwie finanziert werden, eine überlegung war werbung im reader selbst einzuplanzen. ich kann aber schlecht abschätzen wie hoch die kosten werden.



offline macht ein Banner oder ähnliches nicht viel Sinn.



Markus schrieb:


> hättet ihr was dagegen wenn wir oben noch eine reihe banner einpflanzen?
> da oben ist noch platz und wenn wir das etwas zusammenrücken, dann können wir sogar noch mehr "nutzbaren forenbereich" rausholen.



12 Banner am Stück ... kann ich mir noch nicht
vorstellen, dass das brauchbar sein könnte, eher
überladen.

Vielleicht igendwo im Forum eine 4er-Zeile einfügen?

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Ralle (8 Februar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> @alle befürworter
> könnt ihr bitte auch abstimmen?
> ich hätte das teil schon gerne, und der aufwand meinerseits ist nicht ganz ohne. habe eigentlich etwas mehr positive resonanz erwartet...



Kann mich mit keinem der 3 Punkte so richtig anfreunden, die du zu Wahl anbietest.


----------



## Markus (8 Februar 2007)

ok -wie wäre es mit punkt vier:"ralle gibt einen aus!"


----------



## volker (8 Februar 2007)

ich auch nicht.  
deshalb habe ich punkt3 genommen.

edit: ok. dann hätte ich punkt4 genommen


----------



## Ralle (8 Februar 2007)

@Markus&Volker
So, so, na wartet, wenn ich es bis zum Treffen schaffe...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Februar 2007)

*dafür!*

Hallo,



Ralle schrieb:


> Ich finde die Downloadidee für das ganze Forum nicht schlecht, obwohl ich eher selten auf Montagen Probleme hab (die hab ich meist schon vorher ), auf denen ich zusätzlich dann noch nicht mal ins Internet komme...


Genau das ist der Grund, der dafür spricht. Kann man das denn nicht über rapidshare o.ä. abwickeln?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Question_mark (8 Februar 2007)

*Ack*

Hallo,



			
				Oberchefe schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso Traffic? Einfach beim jährlichen Treffen eine CD verteilen, wer nicht kommen will kann auch nicht offline lesen. Wer nicht kommen kann muß halt eine Vertretung schicken oder hat Pech gehabt.



Ja, dem würde ich auch zustimmen, oder wie UG sagt :

100% ACK

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (8 Februar 2007)

ne also ich will unabhängig sein.
d.h. das zeug kommt auf meinen server und es kommen keine zusatztools wie trueimage zum einsatz. auch muss sich keiner einen apache oder einen mysql server installieren, das geht alles mit dem reader.

vielleicht kann ich mit folgendem argument wenigstens zottel und die linux-gang ködern:

das ganze bassiert auf java und ist plattformunabhängig!



wenn ich die meinungen richtig interpretiere, dann haben viele leute nicht ein problem mit dem offline reader sondern mit den bannern?
ich denke darüber nach...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Februar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ..wenn ich die meinungen richtig interpretiere, dann haben viele leute nicht ein problem mit dem offline reader sondern mit den bannern?..


Ich hätte kein Problem damit, auf meinem Bildschirm ist noch viel Platz für Banner (WUXGA). Keine Ahnung, wie es bei anderer Auflösung aussieht.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Question_mark (9 Februar 2007)

*Ich brauch de driss nitt*

Hallo,

dann mal ganz ehrlich :

Ich brauche keinen Offline-Reader....

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## nade (9 Februar 2007)

volker schrieb:


> ich auch nicht.
> deshalb habe ich punkt3 genommen.
> 
> edit: ok. dann hätte ich punkt4 genommen



Also da währ ich vorsichtig nacher sind´s 5 und an 4er stelle steht Volker bezahlt alles.:twisted:  
Neh also 1Banner in der Breite auf die 2 Reihen, oder eine Reihe drüber und dann den Guten Spruch weg.
Guck da he nie wirklich hin, egal was für Seite.
Also auf Werbebanners. Also ne idee währe eine CD machen mit der Datenbank und die "etwas" gewinnbringend" Verkaufen. Bezogen auf ein 4tel Jahr.
An die die beim Treff sind Gratis und wer sie will auf Anfrage.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (9 Februar 2007)

Ich brauch keinen Offline Reader.

Ich bin eh eine Wissensquelle und keine Wissenssenke.


----------



## TobiasA (9 Februar 2007)

Ich habe leider nur ein 56k- Modem bzw. ISDN zur Verfügung. An der Arbeit habe ich DSL, 500MB ziehen sind aber Illusion.
Ich wäre bereit, z.B. 20 Euro für eine CD zu bezahlen (mit dem aktuellen Stand) und dann vielleicht 10 Euro für je eine CD mit einem Update, was ich dann vierteljährlich beziehen würde (sonst wird's zu aufwändig mit den CD's...). Sind 40 Euro im Jahr. Die bin ich bereit, dafür zu zahlen, dass hier so viele ihr Wissen zur Verfügung stellen und auch Zeit und Geld investieren.
Da ich noch nicht so viel Erfahrung habe (bin ja auch erst 23), bin ich für Nachschlagewerke sehr, sehr dankbar.

Aber auf ein Forumstreffen würd' ich's wohl kaum schaffen- ich mache den Techniker noch in Fernschule und bei uns in der Firma ist momentan auch 'ne Menge los.

CD's zu brennen, kost' nicht die Welt, und vor allen Dingen keinen Traffic. Vor allen Dingen die FAQ habe ich gern zum Nachschlagen, da müsste ich nicht jedesmal ins I-Net, wenn ich das (ähnlich wie z.B. DocOnCD) auf CD hätte.

Ist das 'ne Idee?

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> ...Ich bin eh eine Wissensquelle und keine Wissenssenke.


So gesehen ist eine DVD von dir und diesem Forum für mich unentbehrlich  .

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Chriz (18 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

gibts es hier an der Front wieder was neues zu dem Thema??

Würde mich mittlerweile echt interessieren.

MfG

chriz


----------



## vierlagig (18 Dezember 2007)

ich hatte heut testweise im google-reader ein "abo" laufen gehabt vom forum hier ... neu erstellte themen zeigt er teilweise an, aber mit ziemlich großer verzögerung (>=30min)  und beiträge zu bestehenden themen nicht ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Dezember 2007)

Chriz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibts es hier an der Front wieder was neues zu dem Thema??..


Nee. UG gilt immer noch als vermisst!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Chriz (18 Dezember 2007)

wieso vermisst? dachte der ist in der südsee?


----------



## vierlagig (18 Dezember 2007)

Chriz schrieb:


> wieso vermisst? dachte der ist in der südsee?



Letzte Aktivität: 01.06.2007 13:57 - da kann man schon mal ne vermisstenanzeige aufgeben


----------



## Question_mark (18 Dezember 2007)

*Ich weiss, wo der UG ist ....*

Hallo,



			
				Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
			
		

> Nee. UG gilt immer noch als vermisst!



Nicht wirklich, wir wissen doch alle wo er im Moment ist.
Natürlich mit einigen Forumsmitgliedern beim Bau der Landebahn für seinen A380 auf der Südseeinsel. Das Projekt hat sich nur etwas verzögert, weil keine Einigung über die SPS für die Landebahnbefeuerung erzielt werden konnte. Jeder Forumsteilnehmer hat einige Bausteine dazu beigesteuert. Ein Programmierer aus der Automobilbranche hat das Programm in KOP geschrieben, der UG schreibt das im Moment nach AWL um, nur leider hat EndE in einem Baustein Datentypen verwechselt. Im Moment steht EnDe jede Nacht am Frankfurter Airport, um das Ein/Ausschalten der Landebeleuchtung in der Praxis zu verstehen. Andre programmiert zur Zeit ein Tool, um die Kommentare in den Bausteinen in Kisuaheli vollautomatisch übersetzen zu können. Hugo wird die Landebahnbefeuerungsbausteine für OSCAT dann im nächsten Jahr beisteuern. PvBrowser macht zur Zeit die Visualisierung, leider vergebens da in Linux. Afk und meine Wenigkeit arbeiten zur Zeit an der OPC-Anbindung, wir sind zwar stets anderer Meinung, meinen jedoch immer das gleiche.
Markus hat einige Bausteine in STEP5 geliefert, aber mit S5 hat er im Moment (noch) Probleme, dafür aber ein gewaltiges Lager an Ersatzteilen. Ralle versucht, als ausgewogener Moderator alles unter einen Hut zu bringen, aber diese Landebahn auf der Südseeinsel bringt Ihn zur Verzweifelung. Unser Lorenz2512 versucht gerade, alle erforderlichen Baugruppen bei ebay zu ersteigern. Schade dass die Baugruppen nicht bis zur Landebahn kommen und vorher wieder versteigert werden. 
Der Lipperlandstern macht natürlich eine Fotoserie der Arbeiten und veröffentlicht das dann bei einem Provider, der alles über meinen PC erfahren will. Unser Rainer Hönle (ja, auch Du wirst nicht verschont  ) hat dann noch ein Paar Rückfragen wegen der genauen MLFB-Nummer und der DLL-Versionsstände. Im Hintergrund werkelt Vetter Jürgen, besorgt Bier und Würstchen und schreibt das ganze dann so nebenbei in C++.
Zuständig für Vertrieb und Marketing des Airports ist Gerhard Bäuerle, allerdings im Wettbewerb mit ASEG als Global Player mit juristischem Hintergrund. Wahrscheinlich ist der Bauantrag für die Landebahn deshalb abgelehnt worden. Wenn er dann doch letztendlich genehmigt wird, könnt Ihr demnächst Wollsocken und Handyschalen auf einem Tapeziertisch im Terminal von UG  kaufen. Und wenn der A380 von UG zum ersten Mal landet, wird der Kai die Lösung für die Programmierprobleme ausgearbeitet haben und es hier im Forum veröffentlichen. Ihr seht, hier im Forum ist wirklich ein gewaltiges Potential an Wissen und Persönlichkeiten, aber eine Landebahn kriegen wir so nicht zusammen.
Sorry, falls ich jemanden vergessen habe...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (19 Dezember 2007)

Schrei  ,das ist genau die richtige Abendlektüre. Nicht zu vergessen, daß ich gerade meinen imac mit Step7 und XP an den Rand des Abgrundes treibe und damit sämtliche Sicherheitskreise der Landebahn schalten will. Mal sehen, ob danach die Amis kommen und eine Mititärbasis eröffnen, wo ein A380 landet haben die Jets doch Platz auf 30 Startbahnen quer.


----------



## Hermann (19 Dezember 2007)

abend,
also ich fände den reader ganz praktisch, interessant wäre, wenn man sich seine bereiche auswählen könnte die man laden möchte,
z.b. stammtisch könnte jemand der nur mit wincc panals projektiert beruight weglassen
ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine
und wenn man updatet immer nur die treads seit dem letzten update(wochenweise ein neues bringen)


----------



## Question_mark (19 Dezember 2007)

*Ach, wie schön war das mit DOS 5.0...*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> daß ich gerade meinen imac mit Step7 und XP an den Rand des Abgrundes treibe



Dann schiebe doch noch WinCC Flex auf den imac und Du bist einen Schritt weiter ... :sb8: 

Gruß von

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (19 Dezember 2007)

*Das brauchen wir nicht, oder zahlt dafür ...*

Hallo,



			
				Hermann schrieb:
			
		

> letzten update(wochenweise ein neues bringen)



Na klar, Markus und seine beiden Mitarbeiter haben sonst nichts zu tun als wöchentliche Updates zum Download bereitzustellen. Geht es noch ???

Demnächst vielleicht sogar auf besondere Anforderung von 5 Forumsteilnehmern täglich einen aktuellen Download katalogisiert nach Themen ??? Nee, nicht wirklich oder ???

Gruß von 

Question_mark


----------



## Hermann (19 Dezember 2007)

jaaa hier geht es noch 
,ich meinte das so, das das programm (was ja schlau wird)
gugt wie alt die beiträge sind und je nach alter runterläd
oder nur threads die seit dem letzten update verändert wurden
das sich markus etc... nicht hinsetzen und jeden neuen thread wo einfügen sollen ist klar

gruß


----------



## Question_mark (20 Dezember 2007)

*Weg mit de Driss*

Hallo,



			
				Hermann schrieb:
			
		

> ,ich meinte das so, das das programm (was ja schlau wird)
> gugt wie alt die beiträge sind und je nach alter runterläd
> oder nur threads die seit dem letzten update verändert wurden



Das Programm, was ja schlau wird ...(Boohaeehh, das Programm hätte ich auch gerne, was kostet das denn ???).

Um Dir mal ein bißchen Deine blinden Augen zu öffnen : Markus betreibt ein SPS-Forum im Internet aus Idealismus, der Verdienst aus den Werbeeinahmenn wird vielleicht nicht einmal die Kosten für den  Internet-Server decken (meine persönliche Einschätzung). Die Differenz zu den tatsächlichen Kosten muss er wahrscheinlich aus den Einnahmen seiner Firma mitfinanzieren. Viele Teilnehmer (z.B. Rainer Hönle und sein Team, Zottel, AFK, Marlob, Vierlagig, MSB) und unzählige andere tragen aktiv zum Bestand des Forums dar und halten dieses Forum auch durch eine gewisse Qualität der Beiträge am leben...
Ich finde nur dieses Anspruchsdenken verwerflich : das Forum hat mir kostenlos und regelmässig eine Leistung zur Verfügung zu stellen, die Admins sollen Ihre Datenbank nach meinen Erfordernissen aufbereiten und mir kostenlos zum Download bereitzustellen.
Um das dann mal etwas rustikal auszudrücken : Schiebt euch den Offline-Reader dahin, wo, keine Sonne scheint...:lol: 

Gruß von

Question_mark


----------



## MW (20 Dezember 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Viele Teilnehmer (z.B. Rainer Hönle und sein Team, Zottel, AFK, Marlob, Vierlagig, MSB)


 
Und den Fönig vergisst du einfach zu erwähnen (Da heult der doch:lol::lol::lol
also so muss es lauten



Question_mark schrieb:


> Viele Teilnehmer (z.B. Rainer Hönle und sein Team, Zotos, Zottel, AFK, Marlob, Ralle, Volker, Vierlagig, MSB und Question_mark um nur die z.zt. wichtigsten zu nennen)


----------



## MatMer (20 Dezember 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> und unzählige andere tragen aktiv zum Bestand des Forums dar und halten dieses Forum auch durch eine gewisse Qualität der Beiträge am leben...


@MW

er hat den Fönig nicht vergessen, zwar durch den zweitne Satz mit den qualitativen Beiträgen, aber zum Bestand des Forums hilft er nicht bei, er ist mehr für das aussieben , daher musst er da nicht erwähnt werden...

und nochmal zum UG zurück
der wird nicht vermisst, es waren nur alle auf die Rückkehr

für 40 weitere Werbebanner können wir doch eine Standleitung zu ihm legen und jeder Newbie darf seine Frage zuvor UG stellen, und wenn er den Newbie am leben lässt darf er die Frage im Forum posten, wenn nicht hört der exponentielle Zuwachs an Doofen im Forum auch auf ^^


----------



## zotos (20 Dezember 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> ...
> und nochmal zum UG zurück
> der wird nicht vermisst, es waren nur alle auf die Rückkehr
> 
> für 40 weitere Werbebanner können wir doch eine Standleitung zu ihm legen und jeder Newbie darf seine Frage zuvor UG stellen, und wenn er den Newbie am leben lässt darf er die Frage im Forum posten, wenn nicht hört der exponentielle Zuwachs an Doofen im Forum auch auf ^^



Ja eine andere Randgruppe Wartet schon über 2000 Jahre auf die Rückkehr ihres Messias. UG ist ja gerade mal ein Halbes Jahr im Paradies.

@MarMer: Wir sollten am UG-Glaubensbekenntnis arbeiten und Kirchen bauen. Ich habe ja schon einen UG-Altar den ich nun zu einem Tempel Ausbauen Lasse.


----------



## MatMer (20 Dezember 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> @MarMer: Wir sollten am UG-Glaubensbekenntnis arbeiten und Kirchen bauen. Ich habe ja schon einen UG-Altar den ich nun zu einem Tempel Ausbauen Lasse.



das sehe ich auch so, wir sollten uns vielleicht alle in Unregestrierte Gäste umbenennen

aber aufjedenfall elemntar aussieben welche _Schicht_ rein kommt und welche nicht

und der Thread ist ja riesig, ich wusste ja gar nicht das Maxi schon maskottchen ist


----------



## Hermann (20 Dezember 2007)

es war ja nur ne idee, ich hab keinen ahnung von foren und keine ahnung was da für ne idee dahinter steckt,
aber ist mir auch egal, wenn mal ideenansätze einfach hier so runtergemacht werden

schönen tach noch
achso was ich noch vergessen habe DAS sollte ein persönlicher angriff sein, aber nur auf die person die mich kommentiert


----------



## Markus (20 Dezember 2007)

Hermann schrieb:


> es war ja nur ne idee, ich hab keinen ahnung von foren und keine ahnung was da für ne idee dahinter steckt,
> aber ist mir auch egal, wenn mal ideenansätze einfach hier so runtergemacht werden
> 
> schönen tach noch
> achso was ich noch vergessen habe DAS sollte ein persönlicher angriff sein, aber nur auf die person die mich kommentiert


 

mal zum thema...
der reader liegt irgendwo bei mir rum...
ich habe mich auch nicht mehr groß um das thema gekümmert.

geplant ist das auf dem server jede nacht ein skript angestossen wird das eine datei generiert die dann runtergeladen werden kann.
die datei hat immer den vollen datenbestand, kein update...

bisher ist das skript parametrierbar das eingestellt werden kann welche foren gedumpt werden. es ist zwar nicht geplant diese parameter in das userinterface zu legen, wäre aber möglich...

offen ist noch wann ich da weitermache, bzw. wenn jemand ander lust darauf hat darf er sich auch gerne daran versuchen.

das serverseitige zeug ist in php, der reader selber in java.

die nächsten paar monate habe ich GANZ andere probleme...


----------



## Ralle (20 Dezember 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> die nächsten paar monate habe ich GANZ andere probleme...



Bist du etwa schwanger? 

PS: Schon wiedermal ist mein Lieblingssmiley aus der Schnellauswahl verschwunden .


----------



## volker (20 Dezember 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...wenn jemand ander lust darauf hat darf er sich auch gerne daran versuchen.



schick mir das ganze zeugs mal.
muss an der java seite was gemacht werden? von java hab ich keine ahnung.
auf der php seite sehe ich für mich keine unlösbaren probleme.


----------



## derforee (23 August 2008)

Hallo Leutz,

ich fände das Ganze auch eine klasse Idee.

Ich habes hinbekommen

Ich melde mich später nochmals wenn der Download abgeschlossen ist.

Ich werde eine exe anhängen die müsst ihr dann nur noch per Doppelklick öffnen und schon habt ihr euer Offlineforum.

Sogar mit Suchfunktion.


----------

